# Squeeze converter filling



## biednick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello, 
I recently picked p some squeeze convrters for kitless pens. The problem with them is that after the first squeeze, squeezing it again squirts that ink back out. Is this just the way it is and they only hold the ink from the first squeeze? Or is there a trick to it? 

Thanks,
Nick Biederman


----------



## Rick_G (Apr 15, 2012)

Haven't used one for many years but if I remember correctly after the first filling take the nib out of the ink and point it straight up.  Gently squeeze either until you start to get ink coming out or a full squeeze, then put the nib back in the ink and let it suck up more ink.  Repeat as necessary.  It's been at least 50 years since I used one of these so there may be a better way.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Apr 15, 2012)

You can do it that way but the basics is put it in squeeze and release.  No you will not fill it all the way but the principle is the same as a lever filler or a button filler.  The lever or button presses a bar that deflats the sac, pushing air out of it.  When you release it fills the sac with ink.  Depending on your writing and how thick and wet of a line your nib lays down that one squeeze should last a few days.


----------



## monophoto (Apr 15, 2012)

biednick said:


> Hello,
> I recently picked p some squeeze convrters for kitless pens. The problem with them is that after the first squeeze, squeezing it again squirts that ink back out. Is this just the way it is and they only hold the ink from the first squeeze? Or is there a trick to it?
> /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## biednick (Apr 15, 2012)

Okay, thanks everyone


----------

